# Good 2 hunts



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Yesterday evening I took my wife to a friend of mines ranch to hunt. I was bowhunting she was rifle hunting. About 515 a mature 8 pt stepped out. She got excited and wanted to shoot it. After confirming its age I gave her the green light. It took 10 mins to finally get a shot on him. Between moving shooting sticks between windows and waiting for a clear shot she finally got her chance. The shot was 90 yds and she put the .25-06 bullet in the middle of his shoulder. He made it to the brush and collapsed. He was 8+ yrs old and scored 118"







This morning I went to the ranch with intentions of hunting a deer that has eluded me for 3 years. Yesterday I had a 12 yr old get on him twice with out getting a shot. I fed the blind and set up the go pro. After parking the truck and walking back I already had deer in front of the blind. I slipped in and got setup. I had a 4 yr old 10 and some fawns all morning. By 7:45 I was bored and started surfing the web. Between the texasbowhunter and 2coolfishing I looked out the window saw the big 9 walking in. He kept looking at the blind and I couldn't move. He chased the 10 off and I got my chance to get my bow and go pro ready. After 15 or so mins the deer finally started to separated. I got the chance to turn the go pro on and drew. I settled the pin aiming for the opposite shoulder and sent the slick trick! I waited for 20 mins then went to look for blood. The blood trail was awesome. After about 40 yards I heard what sounded like a buck fight. I eased around and saw a buck walking off. It was the 10 point fighting with my buck! I eased around a cactus and saw my buck! He was 7 years old and scored 140 3/8".


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats to both of y'all. Great story & pics!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome, congrats


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

Great deer Andy! Good job!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, I have a ?? how do you tell a 12y/o deer from a 8 or 10 or 7 y/o, does the 12y/o have a walker?? if at 7-8y/o all the molars are worn flat they would have to be on a liquid diet at 12.....WW


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh sorry 12 yr old boy. My wife's buck had one small molar on each side of his jaw.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Great bucks. Congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow nice bucks!! Congrats to you and your wife .. Bowhunting is bomb.com!!


----------



## davidt (Jun 17, 2011)

That is a nice 140 pt. buck... Nice symmetry...


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

congrats :cheers:


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats! Great looking bucks.

So was the 10 fighting your 'dead' buck or was your buck still on his feet?


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

The 10 was fighting my dead buck.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Ancuegar said:


> The 10 was fighting my dead buck.


LMAO! Revenge...


----------

